# Tikka or Weatherby?



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so i went browsing for a gun today and came across 2 that i really liked for their price. a Tikka T3 lite http://www.tikka.fi/ and a Weatherby Vangaurd http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles ... /synthetic

there was only about $100 difference in price and the tikka cape with its own mounts and rings.

What i liked about the Tikka was that it was lighter and the bolt was smooth it didnt jiggle around in the barrel it was nice it had an adjustable trigger.

The Weatherby is virtually the same little bit heavier the bolt isnt as smooth but the trigger is adjustable.

IMO the Tikka would be the better by just for the fact that it comes with its own mounts which will save me the hassle of getting them and its also lighter.

Any input on either gun is much appreciated.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have no real experience with either, but have heard that the mounts that come with the tikka are junk. My brother did have a Howa in 270 which is the same rifle and it was a tack driver. He sold it because he needed the money and wishes he had never gotten rid of that rifle.


----------



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

what are wrong with the mounts do you know or did the person just not prefer them ?


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I've no experience with them either.I think it depends on the cal and how it will be used.A little extra weight is a good thing if you go with chambering hefty with recoil.If you cover a lot of ground on foot a lighter gun would be a benefit.


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

I just ordered my third Tikka Lite today. I already have one in .30-06 and another in .243. The one ordered is a .270. None of the Tikka rifles I have bought came with rings, but I have heard that some do. I have also heard those rings are junk. I use Ded-Nutz scope mounts from DNZ Products. http://www.dnzproducts.com/index.php They are as solid as any you can get. Better even than Talley. 
Back to the rifle, I've owned a Weatherby Vanguard and found it too awkward. It just felt like swinging a pig from the end of the barrel. The trigger, while being adjustable, always felt gritty. The Tikka rifles are much more refined in every aspect and about a pound lighter. Both Tikka rifles I already have shoot under one inch 100 yard groups and I expect the new .270 will do the same. The Tikka may be a few dollars more now, but it's money well spent. I had the option today of ordering a Tikka, Browning or even a Kimber, but I chose the Tikka over the rest knowing what accuracy, reliability and handling they possess.
Don


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

I got a new in the bow vanguard list in the classified section for 350.00 I won it in a raffel but I left hand shooter so I cant use it. cant beat the price 350 no tax


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm using the factory mounts that came with my Tikka. They hold zero fine and are very light light (aluminium and don't require seperate bases which adds weight) but aren't as clean as the Warne Permanents I prefer.

Being a lefty I've never shot a Vanguard, but I have quite a bit of experience with Tikkas from 223 up to 300 Magnum. All had 3-3.5 pound triggers out of the box and shot MOA or better. Superb rifles particularly at their price. My LH Stainless T3 Lite 243 is without question the best walk around varmint/coyote rifle I've ever owned.

It's an open secret that When Sako makes a run of Tikkas, the barrels are pulled directly off the Model 85 line. There's little debate that the Sako 85 barrel is the best production barrel around...


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got a t3 tikka in .223 and a weatherby vanguard in the .243, both stainless and I love both of them.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I own a Tikka and love it. Its very accurate and the bolt is one of the best in the business. The ring problem depends on the caliber. On magnum calibers the light weight rings can stretch out but aren't a problem on any others from what I've heard. If you get a large caliber, consider a limbsaver recoil pad. I bought one for my 300wsm and can now shoot all day without any discomfort.


----------

